# (S)uche The Bard`s Tale (Pc) 2005; (V)erkaufe und (V)erschenke Pc-Spiele



## rem5thnov (12. Dezember 2009)

Preise ohne Versandkosten. Ich suche folgendes Spiel; The Bard´s Tale (Pc) 2005. 

     0,50€
     Heavy Metal Fakk2 - sehr gut erhalten (Jewelcase)

     1€
Die Sims Deluxe (EA Most Wanted) - einwandfreier  und ausgezeichneter Zustand
Battlefield 1942 (EA Most Wanted)  - einwandfreier  und ausgezeichneter Zustand
     Adventure Pinball Forgotten Islands - einwandfreier  und ausgezeichneter Zustand 

     3€
Halo Kampf um die Zukunft - Erstauflage, komplett erhalten, Zustand der CD gut
Planescape Torment (White Label) - 5 Cds gut bis sehr gut erhalten
     Startopia (Premier Collection) - sehr gut erhalten

     5€
     Dungeonkeeper Gold + Magic Carpet 2 (EA Clasics) - einwandfreier und ausgezeichneter Zustand 

     10€ 
     SimGolf - Erstauflage, komplett erhalten, einwandfreier  und ausgezeichneter Zustand 

     zum Verschenken :

     Star Trek Starship Creator Warp II OVP
     Heretic 2 OVP
     Dunkle Manöver Operation Schattenspiele OVP
     Simbox (Der Trainer, ran Fussbalmanager, Mad TV) - Komplett erhalten

 sowie andere Spiele (nur CDs)
     Warhammer - Im Schatten der Gehörnten Ratte
   Floyd
     F22
     Teamchef
     NHL Powerplay 99
     Lands of Lore Götterdämmerung

     *verkauft_*
*_



*
*


----------



## TinoZeros (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Bards Tale (Pc); Verkaufe und Verschenke Pc-Spiele*

hab Interesse an Planescape Torment,wieviel kostet Versand unversichert?


----------



## rem5thnov (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Bards Tale (Pc); Verkaufe und Verschenke Pc-Spiele*



TinoZeros schrieb:


> hab Interesse an Planescape Torment,wieviel kostet Versand unversichert?


 also max 2,20 im besten Fall 1,45


----------



## TinoZeros (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Bards Tale (Pc); Verkaufe und Verschenke Pc-Spiele*

alles klar also Planescape Torment nehm ich,hasst du schon positive Referenzen hier oder anderswo?


----------



## Ketchup33 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Bards Tale (Pc); Verkaufe und Verschenke Pc-Spiele*



rem5thnov schrieb:


> .......
> 
> zum Verschenken :
> 
> ...


 Moin moin,

 ist STSC der erste Teil oder Warp II ?

 Wieviel würden beide Spiele im Versand kosten?

 MfG, Thomas


----------



## rem5thnov (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Bards Tale (Pc); Verkaufe und Verschenke Pc-Spiele*



TinoZeros schrieb:


> alles klar also Planescape Torment nehm ich,hasst du schon positive Referenzen hier oder anderswo?


 ja habe ich rem5thnov - 2


----------



## rem5thnov (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Bards Tale (Pc); Verkaufe und Verschenke Pc-Spiele*



Ketchup33 schrieb:


> rem5thnov schrieb:
> 
> 
> > .......
> ...


 Es ist Warp II...mhh Versand, schwierig...also sind jeweils einmal Eurobox...ich schreib noch mal hier konkret rein


----------



## rem5thnov (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Bards Tale (Pc); Verkaufe und Verschenke Pc-Spiele*

weiter angeboten werden :

 0,50€
  Heavy Metal Fakk2 - sehr gut erhalten (nur Cd)

 1€
  Adventure Pinball Forgotten Islands - einwandfreier und ausgezeichneter Zustand

  3€
  Startopia (Premier Collection) - sehr gut erhalten

 5€
  Dungeonkeeper Gold + Magic Carpet 2 (EA Clasics) - einwandfreier und ausgezeichneter Zustand

 10€
  SimGolf - Erstauflage, komplett erhalten, einwandfreier und ausgezeichneter Zustand

  zum Verschenken :

  Star Trek Starship Creator OVP
  Heretic 2 OVP
  Dunkle Manöver Operation Schattenspiele OVP
  Simbox (Der Trainer, ran Fussbalmanager, Mad TV) - Komplett erhalten

 sowie andere Spiele (nur CDs)

  Warhammer - Im Schatten der Gehörnten Ratte (CD)
  Floyd
  F22
  Teamchef
  NHL Powerplay 99
  Lands of Lore Götterdämmerung


----------



## sagichnet (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Bards Tale (Pc); Verkaufe und Verschenke Pc-Spiele*

Hi, nur ne kurze Info. The Bards Tale  gibt es bei Steam günstig. Außerdem meine ich, das Spiel in der Softwarepyramide gesehen zu haben.


----------

